# my hot point refrigerator and icemaker not working



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

sounds like a clogged solinoid valve they're cheap and easy to replace but if you have to dfrost the freezer anyway make sure you let any ice that may be in the fill tube melt before installing new valve. After the defrost check the valve by cycling the ice maker ( turn the drive gear w/ a small screwdriver) an see if it fills if not replace the valve. Unplugged of course. Change the filter and purge the water line.
If you have a power saving switch turn it to normal if this doesnt fix youre freeze over problem then youre next step will be to check the defrost timer but I dont have the specs. on your unit.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Could also check the valve with a cheater cord. Very carefully. I betting ont he def timer stat and or the timer for the fridge. And check the drain.


----------

